# 10 year documentary photo essay on LA freight yards



## warlo (May 17, 2019)

EDIT: Found it


----------



## warlo (May 17, 2019)

EDIT: i asked if anybody had a link for this video but later found it myself


----------



## train in vain (May 18, 2019)

I already know this is gonna sick thanks for postin...




CHEERS haha


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (May 18, 2019)

Buddy, thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## warlo (May 18, 2019)

you're welcome. 

If anybody here is into photography, should check John Free's (author of the video above) other videos, he's got a lot of good things to teach on the subject.


----------

